# Looking for English speaking friends in Imperia,Liguria region



## Evo7

Hi, I'm 31 living in Imperia looking for female friends English speaking as my Italian is not too great  enjoy sports,visiting new places,clubbing,taking my dog for walks lol 
Doesn't seem to be many English people in this area or English speaking I must get out more


----------



## KimMii

hi Evo7

I am in my very early 40's (but younger in my mind) and I will be moving to Genoa permanently at the beginning of April...we are currently on holiday in France until then!

I have my lovely puppy dog with me so if you ever want to get together, just let me know!


----------



## Susanne_V

Hi I just moved to Imperia 2.5 months ago and couldnt agree with you more in regards to English-speaker. Would love to meet up sometime  for some quality time. Hope you have a great summer! 

KR
Sus


----------



## Evo7

Hi Suzanne , nice to hear from you so are you living hear permanently then? Do you work here? I must say this has been the best summer I have had since I have been here made new friends & going out mixing with the locals who have been very welcoming to us. Where are abouts in Imperia are you living ? Hope you have enjoyed your time here so far speak to you soon. Sara


----------



## Susanne_V

Hi Sara,
how wonderful to hear, the summer has indeed been beautiful! I am on a undecided length stay, my fiancee has lived in Imperia since 10 years, so that is what brought me here. We live in Poggi where I work from home via the internet. We have been waiting for proper installation of a ethernet line for months now...hoping to get it soon. Until then usb web key is my best friend. I am heading back from a trip to Scandinavia this week, maybe we could meet up next week or something, would be nice. Just let me know!

Cheers Susanne


----------



## Evo7

Hi yes sounds great Poggi is only 5 mins away I used to take my dog up there for walks, I'm away for 2 weeks so be great to meet after that, how are you finding it here do you prefer it here? Sara


----------



## Susanne_V

Well let me know when you are back on here and we can arrange to meet ok. "Prefer it here" is a tricky question, I have lived quite all over the world so rather hard to tell...  I think Poggi is a beautiful and wonderful tranquil place. Prefer might not be the word I would use though  but I am fine here no worries  

Have a great trip, see you soon! Sus


----------



## Evo7

Hi Susanne, how are you?hope all is well,holidays are over now,have you been anywhere nice recently?
Sara


----------



## rotella

Not sure if this may interest anyone in this thread... would you possibly be interested in a Ligurian English-speaking hiking group that was founded two years ago? We never hike as far as to Imperia (at least, we haven't yet), but if the likes of Savona and Arenzano sound reachable to you, you're welcome to join us! 
Needless to say, the group is absolutely free.. and the meeting point is always reachable by public transportation.

If you were interested, just google liguriah and you'll find us.

Cheers, 
Andy


----------



## Dwayne

Hi there, I don't fit the criteria (female) but am just throwing a post up here in case someone wanders in here looking for people in Imperia! I'm a 25 year old male living and working in Villa Viani so if anyone fancies talking to an English person (although the locals have been nothing but lovely thus far!), then I'm here. There are also another 3 English guys here. Ciao.


----------



## SA Feather

Hello Sara, are you still out there?
I consider renting a place in Liguria, near the border to France for a few months. I was there in 1995 or 1996 (Badalucco) and fell in love with the area.

Anybody else who has a lead to a mountain cottage for rent, please?


----------



## Springofwater

Hi,

I am an English teacher living in Arma di Taggia for a couple of months. I would love to join any English-speaking hikes around Liguria! Or any other meet ups or activities with expats.

I am on public transport, but I can get to Imperia or Sanremo easily by train. <snip> Feel free to get in touch directly if you have any information about activities or if you would like to meet up!

Thanks!

Connie


----------



## Springofwater

Hi,

I am living in Arma di Taggia for a couple of months. Are you or anyone that you know still living in Imperia? I am really interested in any activities or meet ups with other Anglophones, if you have any information then please do let me know!

Thanks!

Connie


----------



## Bevdeforges

Please don't publish your personal email address or other contact information on the public message boards. It can cause you all sorts of privacy headaches. To contact someone from the forum "directly" please use the forum "Conversation" function (which is a private messaging system). Click on your avatar in the upper right corner of the screen and from the drop down menu, select "Conversations."


----------



## Erassmus

Springofwater said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am living in Arma di Taggia for a couple of months. Are you or anyone that you know still living in Imperia? I am really interested in any activities or meet ups with other Anglophones, if you have any information then please do let me know!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Connie


Hello Connie.. this is a long shot in the dark but we will be visiting SanRemo in June and I was hoping to find some expats (esp English speakers) whom I can get some advise on my property search in the area.


----------



## Erassmus

Hello folks, I am looking for studio apartments in Imperia. I don't mind minor renovations. My budget is around 15-20K and i am interested in one of these small villages : Ceriana, Apricale, Castel Vittorio, Airole, etc. I would be grateful if I could use some of your experience since my Italian is 0. Also does anyone know any trustworthy suveyor/geometra in the region ?


----------



## Springofwater

Erassmus said:


> Hello Connie.. this is a long shot in the dark but we will be visiting SanRemo in June and I was hoping to find some expats (esp English speakers) whom I can get some advise on my property search in the area.


Hello Erassmus!

I am so sorry but I don't know anything about looking for property in this region... my company arranged my accommodation for me. And I will already have left this area by June!

Wish you all the best in your property search


----------



## ez7331

Hello Connie et al,
I am seriously considering moving to Imperia. I was wondering if you or anyone could give me your thoughts about living there full-time. How do you find the area for convenience, livability and general overview? Anything that you did not like?

best
Alan


----------



## Betania

Susanne_V said:


> Hi I just moved to Imperia 2.5 months ago and couldnt agree with you more in regards to English-speaker. Would love to meet up sometime  for some quality time. Hope you have a great summer!
> 
> KR
> Sus


Hi there,
also new to the place.
I am originally italian grown up in Germany and would enjoy English-speaking company a lot.
Although I speak italian. Put it diplomatically;-)
/SNIP/


----------



## Nicolerosoga

Erassmus said:


> Hello folks, I am looking for studio apartments in Imperia. I don't mind minor renovations. My budget is around 15-20K and i am interested in one of these small villages : Ceriana, Apricale, Castel Vittorio, Airole, etc. I would be grateful if I could use some of your experience since my Italian is 0. Also does anyone know any trustworthy suveyor/geometra in the region ?


Hi Erasmus,
My husband and I moved to Sanremo 10 months ago. I just joined this site and I see you are Canadian as us.
Are you still looking for a property in the these villages?


----------



## Erassmus

...


----------



## Erassmus

Nicolerosoga said:


> Hi Erasmus,
> My husband and I moved to Sanremo 10 months ago. I just joined this site and I see you are Canadian as us.
> Are you still looking for a property in the these villages?



Hi @Nicolerosoga.. Yes, I am indeed.
We, family of 3 with a baby from Montreal, Canada, have an upcoming trip booked for June 2023 to visit Imperia. Plan is to take the train all the way to Genoa.
Considering we have two weeks I was seeking advice on which border towns i should be visiting .. Its a little tricky doing prepping arrangements with the local real estate agents. you can email me as well [email protected] as i dont get notifications when i get a reply here..


----------

